# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  اسكندرية ماريا

## حنـــــان

السلام عليكم...

باحب أصور الحاجات البسيطة الجميلة اللي باشوفها في اسكندرية اللي مافيش زيها في اي حتة تانية. ولو في... مش حتبقى بحلاوة اللي في اسكندرية!!... ودي واحده منهم...

أسمع صوتهم عالييي وأنا في البيت... والله ما بافهم بيقولوا ايه! بس لما باجري عالبلكونه بلاقيهم فارشين السجاجيد في الشارع... ويشاورا لاي حد يبص من شباكه عشان يبيعو له... ياترى الشغلانه المتعبه دي بتكسب؟؟ الله يكون في عونهم...






بسنت

----------


## osha

اكل العيش مر احيانا
واكيد هم بيكسبوا منها والا كانوا بطلوا 
شكرا يانونا

----------


## بنت مصر

أنا اصلي زي القطط تيجي على ريحة السمك
اللي يجيب سيرة اسكندرية يلاقيني جري ناطة اشوف القصة

شكرا ليكي يا نونا على هذا الموضوع الجميل واسمحي لي ابين الصور لكل الاعضاء وتقبلي كل شكري وحبي


بسنت

----------


## وردة فلسطين

الصور حلوين

بس كيف يعني بفرشهن على الارض؟

ده الارض كلها تراب واوساخ

----------


## حنـــــان

> اكل العيش مر احيانا
> واكيد هم بيكسبوا منها والا كانوا بطلوا 
> شكرا يانونا


اهلا اوشه شكرا عالمرور...
اكيد بيكسبه بس شغلانه متعبه... وكل اللي بيشيل السجاجيد تتنفض في البلكونه عاااارف تقال قد ايه   ::

----------


## حنـــــان

> أنا اصلي زي القطط تيجي على ريحة السمك
> اللي يجيب سيرة اسكندرية يلاقيني جري ناطة اشوف القصة
> 
> شكرا ليكي يا نونا على هذا الموضوع الجميل واسمحي لي ابين الصور لكل الاعضاء وتقبلي كل شكري وحبي
> 
> 
> بسنت


مشكره عالتشجيع وتبين الصور ما باقيتش عارفه اعملها الحكايه دي  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

> الصور حلوين
> 
> بس كيف يعني بفرشهن على الارض؟
> 
> ده الارض كلها تراب واوساخ


مش عارفه!! على رأي اوشه... الرزق يحب الخفيه  ::  

بس فيهم حاجات حلوه والله مش كده؟

شكرا ورده عالمرور  ::

----------


## underdos

اه بشوف الناس دى  فى العصافرة عندنا يا نونا كتير اوى 

بس مجتشى فى دماغى ولا مرة انى اعمل زيك كدا  

بس فكرة حلوة يا نونا

----------


## saladino

*لقطة رائعة*

----------


## أمة الله

صدقت نونا فعلا فى حاجات كتير حلوة اوى فى إسكندرية ما تلاقيهاش فى اى حته تانيه و انا كنت باقول لو اسكندرية ياخدوا لها جنسية انا هاتجوز اسكندرانى و كانت النتيجة انى اتجوزت اسكندرانى فاضل احقق امل حياتى و اعيش فى الإسكندرية

الصورة رائعه و بتدل على موهبه فى التصوير تسلم عينيك يا نونا

----------


## حنـــــان

> اه بشوف الناس دى فى العصافرة عندنا يا نونا كتير اوى 
> 
> بس مجتشى فى دماغى ولا مرة انى اعمل زيك كدا 
> 
> بس فكرة حلوة يا نونا


انا باحب اصور الحاجات دي وان شاء الله ناويه احط كام صوره بالشكل ده في المنتدى

شكرا عالتشجيع  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

> *لقطة رائعة*


ربنا يخليك يا سلادينو وترفع روحي المعنويه كده دايما  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

> صدقت نونا فعلا فى حاجات كتير حلوة اوى فى إسكندرية ما تلاقيهاش فى اى حته تانيه و انا كنت باقول لو اسكندرية ياخدوا لها جنسية انا هاتجوز اسكندرانى و كانت النتيجة انى اتجوزت اسكندرانى فاضل احقق امل حياتى و اعيش فى الإسكندرية
> 
> الصورة رائعه و بتدل على موهبه فى التصوير تسلم عينيك يا نونا


الحمد لله انها عجبتك وان شاء الله الصور الجايه كتير  ::  
تعالي اسكندرية مافيش اجمل من اسكندريه وجو اسكندريه وناس اسكندريه !!  ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سلمت يدك يانونا حقيقي
تصوير جميل
اسكندريه اجمل بكتيييييييييييييير
فى فصل الشتاء*

----------


## حنـــــان

ماما زوزو الغالية
اشكرك عالمشاركة والتشجيع

واسكندريه فعلا جميلة ومريحة في الشتا...
ربنا يستر الصيف جاي والهدوء حيروح  :Frown:  


شكرا ماما زوزو  ::

----------


## أمة الله

نونا هاتخلينى اعيط عشان انا كنت مسافره النهارده مع جوزى بس مش هاسافر عشان نهال عيانه ما تتصوريش اسكندرية وحشانى ادايه سلمى لى على اهل الإسكندرية الطعمين و سلامى كتييييييييييير لأحلى بحر فى الدنيا

----------


## حنـــــان

dahlia ezzat
الله يسلمك والف الف سلامه لنهال

----------


## MQQN_TEARS

صورة جميله و فكرة رائعه سلمت يداكى  
مون تيرز (عاشق الاسكندريه) تحيه لكل الاسكندرانيه

----------


## حنـــــان

شكرا مون عالمرور والتشجيع

----------


## aynad

هههههههههههه
ليه الفضايح دي يا حنووونة 
انتي ساكنة فييين بالظبط انا بشبه علي العماااير 
بس و الله انتي ممتازة في التصوير
تسلم ايدك يا رب

----------


## حنـــــان

بتشبهي ايه بس العماير كلها شبة بعضها  :: 
بس ايه رأيك مش في بجد سجاجيد حلوة؟
فكرتيني كنت ناوية أصور الحاجات الجميلة دي اللي ماتلاقيهاش الا في اسكندرية بس كسلت فترة... ان شاء الله ابدأ من جديد أصور.
شكرا يا ايناد على رفع الموضوع والتشجيع.

----------


## saladino

رااااااااااااائعة شكرا ياحنان

----------


## بودحيم

مشكور على الصور

----------


## حنـــــان

مشكور على المرور

----------


## قلب مصر

الصور تجنن يا حنان
ما شاء الله تصويرك رائع  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

حيبدأوا في الموال ده قريب يا أم يوسف لأنهم بينشطوا في الصيف.
والله بتبقى حلوة الحاجات دي.
سعيدة ان الصور عجبتك وأشكرك على رفع الموضوع.

----------


## ناصرالصديق

تسلم العيون الى شافت  والايادى الى صورت 


زورونا فى 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread92386.html


ناصــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## ناصرالصديق

تسلم العيون اللى  شافت 

والايادى اللى صورت

زوروا موضوعنا فى 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread92386.html



ناصـــــــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## حنـــــان

الأخ الكريم ناصر الصديق
أشكرك على مجاملتك الرقيقة
أنا سعيدة جدا بزيارتك وسعيدة أكتر من الموضوع عجبك
وأشكرك على دعوتي لموضوعك لأنه شكله فعلا شيق جدا ان شاء الله حتابعه.
أهلا وسهلا بك.

----------

